# Drinking and health



## Don Roley (May 27, 2006)

About god- damn time someone realized it.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/hsn/20060526/hl_hsn/dailydrinkingcutsheartdiseaseriskformen

Just remember folks, *rehab is for quitters!!!!!*

:drinky:


----------



## green meanie (May 27, 2006)

Yay! :drinky:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'll show this one to my wife...



> The Danish results suggest "that if you are a man, you should get together with your friends every day and have a drink, and if you're a woman you should get together for a drink once a week and call it quits," Stein said.


 
Do you think she'll go for it?


----------



## Carol (May 27, 2006)

Maybe.  The gals can get together and NOT drink on the other 6 days while you guys do the he-man thing.  

I'm sure we can find.... $omething to do


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Maybe.  The gals can get together and NOT drink on the other 6 days while you guys do the he-man thing.
> 
> I'm sure we can find.... $omething to do



LOL!  Yup, shopping gives me that Euphoric feeling everytime.

Think I will go and get a new pair of shoes..don't have a pair to match my other jeans, different shade of blue they are


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I'm sure we can find.... $omething to do


 
I think I'll need more beer after that...:drink2tha


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Can we go shopping and stop for a couple beers while we're out? :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LOL!  Yup, shopping gives me that Euphoric feeling everytime.
> 
> Think I will go and get a new pair of shoes..don't have a pair to match my other jeans, different shade of blue they are




Lisa, Please stop when you have a six foot closet full from floor to ceiling and also three huge 6 foot tall garbage bags full. There has to be a limit somewhere on the shades of white and black and blue. Right? 


Going to go have a drink.


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Lisa, Please stop when you have a six foot closet full from floor to ceiling and also three huge 6 foot tall garbage bags full*. There has to be a limit somewhere on the shades of white and black and blue. Right?*
> 
> 
> Going to go have a drink.



There is? 

Anyways, sorry for the thread gank.

Upnorth, no, somehow I don't think your wife would agree.

I like my drink just as much as the next person, however, even drinking once a week would be a stretch for me.  Just don't indulge that much.

I am not showing that article to my husband, however.


----------

